# Stinging Nettles?



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Help! What do you do to decrease the pain & tingling from Stinging Nettles? I didn't realize it right away, but last night I walked through a big patch of stinging nettles. I took a shower when I got home, but have had pain & tingling since them.

How can I made the pain & tingling go away?
Thanks
mw
in wi


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Vinegar or pee


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Plantain, if you have any of it growing in your yard. Bruise the plantain leaves so they're a bit juicy and rub them over the affected area.


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

jewelweed, and plantain together will provide almost instant relief


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

We actually tried something else first. DH found some reference on the web about using tape to remove the nettle hairs that were still stuck in my skin. 

It took 2 lengths of packing tape per arm which then had to be smoothed down, but after DH pulled off the tape 98% of the stinging was gone! I thought that I would lose a fair amount of arm hair with the tape, but it didn't appear that I lost any.

DH accidentily touched the used tape to his hand and got stung twice so he proved there were microscopic nettle hairs stuck to the tape. DH was much more careful with the used tape after that.

Thanks for your suggestions! The one DH found worked so well, that I didn't have a need to try your suggestions. Perhaps this tape "cure" will help someone else

Thanks again,
deb
in wi


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

One of my friend use Garlic, I don't know if this works or not.


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

"Folk lore" says that the cure to a problem in nature is found near it. Dock is the cure for nettles. When I was growing up, we had lots of dock growing wild very near the nettle patch but I didn't know about this cure. 

At my current place, I am intentionally growing nettles because I like nettle tea and steamed baby nettles to eat (like spinach). One day, I got nailed by my own plant. :Bawling: I found some leaves of Bloody Dock in my yard and rubbed it over the affected area. The sting was gone immediately and permanently.

Hope this helps someone else!


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

The sap from the Nettle stems is an antidote for the sting in its leaves. Just rub it on.

Rub the affected area with Rosemary, Mint or Sage leaves.

Growing near Stinging Nettles is frequently to be found some Dock. Apply a Dock leaf to the sting of Nettles for relief.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Dont the needles contain a natural histamene ?


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

As kids we playd in woods that were full of nettles. Growing with them was occasional bracken fern. Someone (maybe grandma?) taught us to use the juice from the stem of the bracken fern on the stings, and it works!


----------

